# 721 USB - External HDD????



## ratoren (Dec 28, 2005)

Now that the 622/722 have their USB ports enabled for an external HDD, has anyone heard if there is any chance whatsover that the USB ports on the 721 will be used? Or is it just there for show, and nothing else?


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Though I don't know for sure, I would be really surprised if you saw this feature added to the 721. My guess is this is a VIP only feature and it will not be back ported to older receivers.


----------



## flatus (Aug 18, 2006)

Isn't the USB port on the 721 a version 1.1 port? Using an external drive with a 1.1 port would be torture.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

I don't think that was ever even rumored. We were told they were going to add name based recording to the 721.....that never happened. I just don't see them adding this for an old model receiver.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

Even with a slower USB port, I'd be happy if I could move recordings from the 721 onto my PocketDish. (If we can do that already, I never saw notice of it--guess I'll give it a try.) Since I use the 622 for more HD viewing as programs are shot in HD, I'd be happy to take recordings from the 721 to PocketDish.


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

I do not know who rumored EBR on the 721. It was never going to be added that I am aware of.

The 721 can not support PocketDish because recordings are encrypted by the decoder chip and are stored encrypted on the hard drive. They have to be run through the decoder chip to be able to be watched or transferred. This is a different security method than the newer boxes.

The USB is 1.1 and not 2.0. It is slower than the newer boxes. It is used to hook up the Belkin keyboard that came with the 721 when the 721 was going to be a Media PC type receiver with web browsing, email, etc. It is also used to get logs off the box on non-production software versions. There is an external IDE port on the back of the 721, but it is not turned on. It was going to be used to hook up an external cd/dvd player or burner to burn mp3 cds or other stuff.

I do not think this feature is in the works for the 721.


----------



## Charise (Jan 25, 2004)

UGAChance said:


> The 721 can not support PocketDish because recordings are encrypted by the decoder chip and are stored encrypted on the hard drive. They have to be run through the decoder chip to be able to be watched or transferred. This is a different security method than the newer boxes.


I didn't know the encryption was different, UGAChance, so not knowing that, it had just seemed to me that as the 721 only does SD, as does the PocketDish, it would be a nice combo.

I never expected NBR or external drive support, because the 721 has been out of production for years. I still use it extensively and love it because I don't have to pay any DVR fee for it--and it works.


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

> I still use it extensively and love it because I don't have to pay any DVR fee for it--and it works.


A lot of people feel the same way you do. People do not want to give up having no dvr fee for the 721.

There were 15,000 of the 721s manufactured and there are still 11,000-12,000 out in the field after 6 years.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

"_The 721 can not support PocketDish because recordings are encrypted by the decoder chip and are stored encrypted on the hard drive. They have to be run through the decoder chip to be able to be watched or transferred. This is a different security method than the newer boxes"_.

Quite not true. Actually not true !

Main chip DOING decoding on-the-fly when you watching live or recorded programs. No difference from a perspective of using PocketDish. Question is if support of PD is implemented ?


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

The Broadcom Mpeg 2 Decoder Chip does encyption/decryption on the fly in the playback channel. It is unique per individual chip.

So, recordings on one 721/921 cannot be played on another 721/921 or any other device without first going through the playback channel of the Broadcom Mpeg 2 Decoder Chip.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Seems to me you don't understand data flow in 721/921 regarding PocketDish [future] use.

It is BCM7021 FYI.


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

The 721 uses a BCM7021 Rev. A and Rev. B. The 921 uses a BCM7021 Rev. C.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

And what ? Why you can watch recorder movies, but can't send same stream to PD ? 
Ok, doing a little PD encoding, but still doable. 

If you procure why Dish SW Dept didn't do that, you better find real reason.


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

> And what ? Why you can watch recorder movies, but can't send same stream to PD ?
> Ok, doing a little PD encoding, but still doable.
> 
> If you procure why Dish SW Dept didn't do that, you better find real reason.


Everything is doable... Just depends on how much work, effort, resources, etc to do it. I guess there maybe a way to send the data through the decoder at 300x and transfer that to the PocketDish.

The BCM7021 can do decode 4 streams at one time... 2 tuners and 2 recordings. So, it can be done to send 1 recording through the decoder at 300x or whatever and then write it to the PocketDish. But, then it would be un-encrypted. I do not know if the PocketDish encrypts stuff that it puts on it.

But, then again, you can save your recordings on a DVD DVR un-encrypted. I do not know what all the rules are and such.

Right now, I believe the only boxes you can use PocketDish with are the 522, 625, and ViP series.

Right now there are no plans to add PocketDish support or External Hard Drive Support to the 721/921. Maybe things could change, but I do not think it is in the Business Model.


----------



## UGAChance (May 18, 2007)

> I guess there maybe a way to send the data through the decoder at 300x and transfer that to the PocketDish.


I have to retract that statement. I guess I jumped the gun. When you are in 300x mode the decoder is not decoding/decrypting every video frame, it is only jumping around in the file.

The BCM7021 is 6+ years old technology and can only handle 1x-2x through the decoder. Along with the 721 being 6+ year old technology with lower cpu and memory power than the newer boxes.

I do not know how many customers would want to wait 2 hours to transfer a 2 hour movie. This would also tie up one of the 2 playback virtual tuners.


----------

